# Keeping skunks and meerkats



## snakeysnake (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello, 

I currently have a very tame and friendly skunk and a meerkat just as tame, (soon to be two meerkats!) 

At present the meerkat lives in the house and the skunk lives in my reptile room in the back garden. At this point they have never met and both live high quality lives (the meerkat is with me all day and when it goes to bed, the skunk wakes up!) 

I was just wandering if anyone keeps the two species and have allowed them to meet? 

I would never want the two (or three) to live together but would really like them to be allowed supervised time together to make my life easier and elliminate any risk factors. 

This may be a very nieve question but just wanted to fish for any advice and experiences any other people may have had!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

snakeysnake said:


> Hello,
> 
> I currently have a very tame and friendly skunk and a meerkat just as tame, (soon to be two meerkats!)
> 
> ...


its going to be an at your own risk thing is this really 

i had a baby skunk 8wk old an a 10 wk old ferret together for a while but they were tiny young 

my adult skunks would have scruffed the ferret and had it off to kill in no time if given the chance 

if your gonna introduce them would need to be in an open room with no hiding places and watch them like hawkes 

it can be done i know someone who has done it 

but i would still be very careful on first meetings an for many meetings after until sure


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

snakeysnake said:


> Hello,
> 
> I currently have a very tame and friendly skunk and a meerkat just as tame, (soon to be two meerkats!)
> 
> ...


a tough call that should be made by your judgement on temperments ect


----------



## snakeysnake (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks guys!

I think I will try putting them both on harnesses and see how we go! I think they will be fine but will always be a risk! Thanks guys for the advice and will go about it very wary! Further advice would be very much welcomed!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I would PM Sallie (Africa on here) to ask advice as she has both species


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

I have both and they live togther fine... I had my meerkats from a young age, and introduced them to the skunks immidiately but through cages, whereby one would be wandering around as usual and the other would be in a cage watching and getting used to it being joint territory etc...

Every so often, the two meerkats will gang up on one of the skunks and push them over lol but never do any harm, just playing. And they sleep together etc fine. 

Both species have free run of the house, so they have enough space to get away from each other if they need to, but this hasnt been the case as they love each others company.: victory:


----------



## snakeysnake (Aug 10, 2008)

That is brilliant info! I will PM Africa today to get as much advice as possible! Thanks once again to a everyone! I am new to this forum and have found everyone so far very informative and keen to help! :notworthy:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i personaly wouldnt risk it but i suppose you would have to look at the temperments of the individual skunks as i have a skunk that would make friends with a mouse if i let him but i also have had a skunk that was great with other skunks but would kill any other animal and no doubt if i introduced him to a meerkat he would have killed it.
it depends on the animal but tbh if there doing ok apart why risk it?
stu


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i'd say its all down to your animals. my skunk dosn't even look at my marms, and lived with raccoons before i got him perfectly fine, but as other ppl have said some don't tolerate food sized things around them, or might 'play' with them a bit too aggressivly.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I would say its the individual animal too, Effy, my skunk and Elmo, my raccoon get along extremely well. They sleep, eat, play and poop together. They are both young as in they are under a year old and are both female. I introduced them through the crate to start with and gave them supervised playtime, increasing the time.


----------

